# I'm much more of a millennial than a genz-er



## Millenium_01 (Mar 5, 2018)

Wobotnik04 said:


> A three year gap may be "big" but it isn't huge and 14 year olds weren't that any different three years ago compared to one now.


Actually, being 14 in 2015 is pretty different from being 14 in 2018. 
2015 is as different from 2018 as it is from 2012. A lot can happen in 3 years.


----------



## 408610 (Oct 3, 2016)

Millenium_01 said:


> Actually, being 14 in 2015 is pretty different from being 14 in 2018.
> 2015 is as different from 2018 as it is from 2012. A lot can happen in 3 years.


true


----------



## Willtip98 (Jul 11, 2019)

Rainbowz said:


> So, because people born after 2001 like being Gen Z and people born before 2002 feel like they aren't fully Gen Z means that people born between 1998-2001 should be in their own little mini generation or something?
> 
> I'm just going to say that when it comes to generations, it really doesn't matter what generation you "feel" like you are. Generations are defined by events, pop culture, poltics, etc. that had a big impact on people of that particular generation. For example, 9/11 had a big impact on millennials, as well as Columbine, The Iraq War, etc. Real millennials were old enough to remember and understand these events.
> 
> ...


1998 babies were in preschool for 9/11, along with 1997 babies, and were able to vote for the first time in the 2016 election, so they can be removed from your "cusp."


----------



## Mrblack (Jul 9, 2017)

Willtip98 said:


> 1998 babies were in preschool for 9/11, along with 1997 babies, and were able to vote for the first time in the 2016 election, so they can be removed from your "cusp."


Did you really had to bump a thread from 1 year ago?


----------



## Willtip98 (Jul 11, 2019)

Mrblack said:


> Did you really had to bump a thread from 1 year ago?


I didn't notice the thread was old at first. My bad.


----------



## Mrblack (Jul 9, 2017)

Willtip98 said:


> I didn't notice the thread was old at first. My bad.


no problem dawg it’s cool that happens alot


----------



## Ksiaze (Jul 21, 2019)

I never knew people cared about this sort of thing. 

Just by the fact you're making a topic about being a millennial, how you relate to some songs and other crap. You even think like some kid from gen z.


----------



## Willtip98 (Jul 11, 2019)

Ksiaze said:


> I never knew people cared about this sort of thing.
> 
> Just by the fact you're making a topic about being a millennial, how you relate to some songs and other crap. You even think like some kid from gen z.


The truth is, "generations" have been around since the beginning of time. I tend to see it now as just another marketing tactic to divide people, based on age. Really, the only solidly-defined "generation" of recent history is the Baby Boomers, named after the post-WWII "Baby Boom" of which approx. 76 million babies were born mainly to veterans returning home from the war, from 1946 (The year after the war ended) until 1964, when the birthrate dropped back down to wartime levels. 

15-20 year cohorts worked well in the 20th Century, but not so much now in the 21st Century due to rapid technological advances.


----------



## 408610 (Oct 3, 2016)

Willtip98 said:


> The truth is, "generations" have been around since the beginning of time. I tend to see it now as just another marketing tactic to divide people, based on age. Really, the only solidly-defined "generation" of recent history is the Baby Boomers, named after the post-WWII "Baby Boom" of which approx. 76 million babies were born mainly to veterans returning home from the war, from 1946 (The year after the war ended) until 1964, when the birthrate dropped back down to wartime levels.
> 
> 15-20 year cohorts worked well in the 20th Century, but not so much now in the 21st Century due to rapid technological advances.


true


----------



## Gmkl (Jan 19, 2019)

no way are you Gen Y if you were born in 2001 lol


----------

